

The way we think about charity is dead wrong - jb1988

Apologies if you have seen this but I saw this Ted Talk on this site (http://www.getinspired365.com/21501270) last on Non for Profit's. I thought it was excellent and given Y Combinator have taken on their first 'non for profit' in Watsi (http://ycombinator.com/watsi.html) I thought the audience may find the talk interesting.<p>The talk is from the Activist and fundraiser Dan Pallotta, he calls out the double standard that drives our broken relationship to charities. Too many nonprofits, he says, are rewarded for how little they spend -- not for what they get done. Instead of equating frugality with morality, he asks us to start rewarding charities for their big goals and big accomplishments (even if that comes with big expenses). In this bold talk, he says: Let's change the way we think about changing the world.
======
coldtea
> _he asks us to start rewarding charities for their big goals and big
> accomplishments (even if that comes with big expenses). In this bold talk,
> he says: Let's change the way we think about changing the world._

It's true, they way we think about charities is dead wrong.

But not for the reasons stated above (which is also in the "dead wrong"
region).

Charities are a kludge, an aspirin for cancer. It's a way for the privileged
to feel good about themselves (and do some minor good) that never "changes the
world" -- just perpetuates the same sad state of affairs and maybe gets them
some tax cuts.

You want to "change the world"? Then CHANGE the world, that is make systemic
changes (changes to laws, politics, etc). Don't merely poor your excess money
on problems.

If a problem needs funding, then make sure it gets funding, not that some rich
folks can opt to give whatever they feel like for the cause.

------
jb1988
Clicky <http://www.getinspired365.com/21501270>

